# I knew it was "Curly"



## rdnkmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

[attachment=29846]

This is three bowls I finished today from the curly sweet gum a local tree service gave me. The whole crotch measured something like 52 on the "Schwartz Scale." I have traded sister pieces of these bowls to nywoodturner and justturnin. I hope you guys will be as excited about this as I was when I got them finished.

This wood is amazing. I can't wait to see what the other guys come up with. The larger bowl is about 7 inches across and the smallest is about 4. Green turned them and then they spent about a month in my light bulb kiln. Went from 32% to 7%. Tis stuff was slinging water all over me when I roughed it out. Dry as a bone today. Finished with walnut oil and Mahoney's wax with a little buffing.

Thanks for looking. Lets see something amazing Scott and Chris.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 26, 2013)

Those are really nice looking! 

I've got some sweet gum roughouts drying, but they don't have nearly the figure of that stuff. Of course, most of mine cracked, so I'll be patching them with Dane's handy dandy bowtie kit when the time comes.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

[attachment=29847]

I have not had a problem with checks or cracks. I have been very careful to get the pith out. And I did leave them a little thick because they warp really bad. They looked like footballs when they came out of the kiln.


----------



## Sprung (Aug 26, 2013)

Kevin, those are some great looking bowls from some equally great looking wood! Curly wood makes me drool, and that curly sweet gum you've got there is no exception!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Aug 26, 2013)

That's some good lookin' stuff, Kevin!


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 26, 2013)

Beautiful stuff! Especially that big one! Did you core them?


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 26, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful stuff! Especially that big one! Did you core them?



No. No coring. Just got lucky and made it look like I did. :irishjig: :teethlaugh:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 26, 2013)

Those are awesome Kevin . Cant wait to get into mine.
Your sauce is made and canned. The Cherry I hope to cut Wednesday and be in the mail Thursday. I'll keep you updated
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Aug 26, 2013)

That's about the prettiest gum I've seen. I wish it didn't move like it does - it's gorgeous wood. You done good mate. 

.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Aug 27, 2013)

You are right about the movement. It goes crazy. I have a couple things I have finish turned while it was green. Melanie likes the rustic look of the strangely shaped bowls. Hopefully these will behave. 

Thanks for the compliments everyone.


----------



## justturnin (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks awesome. Boy I am ready to turn one of these pieces now. Wowzers.


----------

